# Heat pressing onto acrylic



## sneakdesign (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi there

I'm hoping to heat press onto flat acrylic sheet that I can then cut into shapes. I've been using a heat press for some time with inkjet and laser transfer paper onto fabric but would like to try this too. I've found some paper that will work on ceramics, metal, vinyl & plastic (in Australia) but am hoping someone may have some experience with this and can give me some general tips.

Thanks!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Do an initial test press on a small piece of acrylic to see if it will not get deformed because of too much heat. You'll need a silicone pad as a heat barrier (to enable a gradual transfer of heat) and a thermometer to sort of not overcook the acrylic. Some thinner acrylic sheets gets deformed easily because of heat, so you might need a thicker one. This video could also help:

[media]http://busyprinting.com/Heat%20Transfer%20Resources/Transfer%20Printing%20Videos/Videos/34.wmv[/media]


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

I bought a batch of 100% Acrylic Beanie Hats at a $1 Each and I wanted to print on them I set heat press to 275F and pressed for 20 seconds.By way of protection to the hat I cut 5 hat shaped pieces of parchment paper which I stapled together and covered said staples in heat proof tape (THIS PIECE I PLACED INSIDE HAT) I then made an Envelope Piece from Parchment paper(The same 5 pieces of Parchment) to which I then put Hat & Inside and Heat Pressed.Ive pressed 30 or so pieces & although a little bit time consuming seems to be successful,to speed up the process I,m going to make 2/3 Parchment protection cases.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure how you are cutting your acrylic, but I do the same with regular print/cut vinyl and then cut shape with laser - no need for heat press and the laser finishes the edges - you can even do it with cloroplast but some edge burning.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I didn't quite understand the protection part...could you re explain! Thanks!


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

And what type of vinyl did you use?


----------



## instant4002 (Dec 11, 2012)

How did you keep that hat from melting. My acrylic hats keep melting.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Now my hats never melted. My vinyl distorts big time when the hat stretches


----------



## cornerkid (Jun 23, 2011)

*bump .... can someone explain how to prevent melting of the acrylic beanie? it really flattens my hats and distorts the acrylic to somewhat of a flimsy looking material. ........ im pressing at 270F .... full pressure ..... thanks guys.


----------



## Vitality (Oct 5, 2014)

cornerkid said:


> *bump .... can someone explain how to prevent melting of the acrylic beanie? it really flattens my hats and distorts the acrylic to somewhat of a flimsy looking material. ........ im pressing at 270F .... full pressure ..... thanks guys.


This is STILL the $60,000 question that people can't.. or just plain won't answer


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Felt, silicone sheet or teflon sheet might be much easier and more heat proof. Make your own teflon pad - heat resistant foam, teflon sheets, and stitch the teflon sheet around the foam. Large teflon sheets on Amazon - 5 of them for $10, when they usually are $14-$16 thru suppliers


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

I tried it before. Acrylic has a lot of petroleum substance to it. The heat press makes it waxy and flattens it like a pancake. You have to look at the specs before you buy the Beanies, or better yet, check with a higher end supplier like Holloway.


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

Not entirely sure about vinyl, as it all has different application temperatures. They do make ones that apply at lower temps, which I would assume is what you want(?).

Fabrics like this, are never full pressure. Too much puff to them which under a heated press, will just flatten out. 

I have run into an issue before where I do a skull cap and the stitching is so dense, it would give you a skid mark on your forehead. I like to use heat applied backings/coverings to avoid this but first time I did it, I burned the hat, distorted it, and just flat out ruined it.

Being stubborn and type A, I don't like to take no for an answer. I tested a few methods until I found one that I was happy with that if it is ruining my hats, I will eat them.

Here is what I do:

Light Pressure, 300* F temp, cover with a Stahls Flexible Application Pad, 10-12 seconds press time.

No melting, no warping, no burn marks and it isn't a pancake.


----------

